# Timegrapher Watch Timers



## mel

I've been thinking about ettting one of these!

Does anyone who has one have thoughts - -and could they throw a TIMEX on theirs and let me know how well they reckon it copes with that?

Id be wanting to use it on Mechanical and does it do well or at all on Electric and Dynabeast movements perchance? :lol:


----------



## Thomasr

i think these only work with swiss lever and at a push english lever, you'll have a job getting a pin pallet to trace


----------



## PC-Magician

I have one and they work fine on electric balance Watches, most of my mechanicals have been regulated using my timegrapher with excellent results.


----------



## Thomasr

PC-Magician said:


> I have one and they work fine on electric balance Watches, most of my mechanicals have been regulated using my timegrapher with excellent results.


Electric watches use swiss lever escapements normally don't they?


----------



## antony

I just looked at ebay and I can't belive how cheap these are now days ' mine cost a fortune.

A tool I could not live with out, my last one was an old vibrograph.

The only thing I have against these new machines is there too sensative, the old machine would usually read the old pin pallet watches, these only read off what they hsve been programed to do.

Having looked into it myself you can now buy a microphone and software you can plug into your computor.

As for the ebay machines , for the money go for it.


----------



## scottswatches

I have an eBay Chinese jobbie, and they sell for very similar money used as they cost New. I'll chuck a Timex on mine tomorrow and let you know the results.


----------



## PC-Magician

Thomasr said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and they work fine on electric balance Watches, most of my mechanicals have been regulated using my timegrapher with excellent results.
> 
> 
> 
> Electric watches use swiss lever escapements normally don't they?
Click to expand...

I believe so, I have four electric Watches two of which were regulated on my timegrapher it was just like doing any other Watch.I didn't give it pardon the pun a seconds thought.


----------



## mel

Thanks for the confirm about the Dyna and Electrickerey movements, that's useful. OTOH, if they don't really cope with TIMEX pin pallet and similar movements, I can't too much justify having one, it'll still be the pad, pen and paper and do it the old fashioned longhand way









Intetrested in your results Scottwatches.

Keep 'em Tickin'


----------



## andyclient

Mel I have one of the Chinese timegraphers that you can get for around Â£150 and just tried a pin pallet movement on it which it picked up no problem , the only timex i have is a ladies one which again it picked up no probs

cheers

Andy


----------



## mel

Thanks Andy, that's a plus and a help - - and the one I was thinking of I reckon :yes:


----------



## scottswatches

sorry Mel, I've failed you. I'm no where near either a timex or my timegrapher for a little while. I have put pin pallet watches on there before though


----------



## seemore

if you google *Regulating with Biburo Software* and look at the fist result a chap there appears to have made some thing like a timegrapher for very little money, might help if you just want to have a play before you invest larger sums of money.


----------



## Sir Alan

I've just invested in a Weishi MTG 1900 Timegrapher, shipped via Germany to avoid any potential import charges if it had come direct from China. It arrived safely yesterday and I used it for the first time today.

I have to say that I'm very impressed with the quality, usability and think its a great investment.

My collection has moved from being predominantly quartz to having a healthy mix of automatics, and as such a Timegrapher was a necessity given that I like buying 2nd hand watches and fixing / restoring them.

I picked up my first Seiko 6139 based watch a few months ago (a 6139 6002) and was really lucky that the movement is in superb condition. As such I didn't do anything to the watch other than clean the case and bracelet, fit new gaskets and a new crystal. I posted at the time I did this that the watch was running very well and keeping great time.

So, this was the second watch to go on the Timegrapher today:



so, it loses 200 seconds per day, has a very high beat error, but a healthy amplitude.

It took me quite a while to adjust this to get the numbers to an acceptable place:



Interesting to note that the amplitude drops significantly once adjusted, but is still healthy.

This watch needs a full service, something I will probably do over the Xmas break.

I could not have adjusted this watch without the Timegrapher, I can tell I'm going to have some fun with it. :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches

This is the same Timegrapher i have Mel. I have just put a pin pallet timex on it and it was losing 77 seconds a day - not bad for a presumably unserviced watch from 1978. The problem is there is no obvious way of adjusting the watch. The dial number is 2616102478


----------



## PC-Magician

Timegraphers are also very useful for confirming if a Watch has been serviced, or indeed to keep track of the health of your Watches.


----------



## mel

scottswatches said:


> This is the same Timegrapher i have Mel. I have just put a pin pallet timex on it and it was losing 77 seconds a day - not bad for a presumably unserviced watch from 1978. The problem is there is no obvious way of adjusting the watch. The dial number is 2616102478


A type 24 movement? A good clean and re-lube would certainly help, taking care with the V-conic bearing set up and lubrication, over oiling is as bad as no oil! :yes: Service data on the Manuals Pages at the TIMEX forum. :lol:


----------

